
How did you setup an affiliate program for your startup? - dexxter
I am doing some research on marketing before I build my startup. Have any of you had any successful affiliate programs? Were they built in house or did you use an existing program? The biggest issue seems to be getting affiliates interested in marketing your software.<p>I found that there are websites like Commission Junction and Clickbank that take care of it all. Anyone used any of these or any others? Any specific ones good for tiny startups?
======
johnmurch
In terms of software checkout
[http://www.leaddyno.com/](http://www.leaddyno.com/) and
[http://www.hasoffers.com/](http://www.hasoffers.com/)

for affiliate networks (as you mention, cj and clickbank) but also
[https://www.shareasale.com](https://www.shareasale.com) ,
[http://www.linkconnector.com/index.htm](http://www.linkconnector.com/index.htm)
, [https://peerfly.com](https://peerfly.com)

~~~
opensource
Hasoffers.com is the Shizznitz! Fully-developed platform, Good UI/UX for Admin
management and setup, Good affiliate tracking, Been around for years... Where
Groupon and a bunch of other companies ran/run their affiliate programs... and
your not paying the big affiliate programs a monthly nut... Only downside is
that you're then stuck recruiting affiliates, tending the tribe- community
managing... depends on application and people talent available...

------
jbarrec
If you are just looking for an affiliate tracking system:
[http://www.hasoffers.com](http://www.hasoffers.com) and
[http://www.offerit.com](http://www.offerit.com) are very cheap solutions that
should be able to do everything you need.

If you are looking to add your "offer" to an existing affiliate network with
an existing publisher base then you should look into Commission Junction,
Clickbank, LinkShare, ShareASale, etc. Many networks specialize in different
verticals. Be sure to do your research.

------
visakanv
Your questions are a little too vague; what sort of affiliate program are you
looking for? What sort of software are you selling, to whom, in what context,
for what purpose? Without those details, any solution anybody presents you is
going to be very general and probably not very helpful.

------
Gaurav322
Clickbank is the best one and I am using it as an affiliate. It is better for
your company to use it to get high number of affiliate marketers for your
product...

